# XC - Schuh gesucht!



## Bergfreak99 (10. November 2012)

Hallo ihr, 
Ich bin Jugend Lizenzfahrer und bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schuh! 
Er sollte eine mÃ¶glichst harte Sohle haben (Carbon*-*), Verschluss ist mir egal, Preis von 100â¬-170â¬ 

Hab schonmal gesucht und eine kleine Auswahl:
-Mavic Rush
-Sidi Eagle 5 Por
-Bontrager RXL MTB
-Northwave Rebel SBS

Wenn jemand Erfahrung mit einem der Schuhe gemacht hat bitte schreiben, Danke! 
Auch weitere Modelle wÃ¤ren echt Toll!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2012)

sidi eagle! ich fahre seit 2004 immer sidi. parallel ein paar shimano fuer training im winter. aber im wettkampf immer sidi. wenn du schmale fuesse hast gibt es nix besseres.
eine ratsche ist pflicht, da das die kraftuebertragung wesentlich verbessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergfreak99 (11. November 2012)

Sind die schuhe sehr schmal? habe normal bis breite füße, gr. 43, bestelle mir bei radschuhen grundsätzlich 2 größen mehr. ! 
aber danke für deinen tipp !


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2012)

ich fahr northwave und sidis.

Sidi ist einfach nen schmalen schuh. Wenn du breitere füsse hast dann eher den northwave.


----------



## Simon96 (11. November 2012)

Die Northwave müssten bei normal-breitem Füßen genau das richtige sein. Fahre selbst den Rebel S.B.S. und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Chris_2012 (11. November 2012)

Ich kann den Mavic Pulse empfehlen, der ist wie der Rush nur ohne Ratsche und dadurch auch etwas leichter ca. 340g.

http://www.mavic.com/de/product/schuhe/MTB/schuhe/Pulse%C2%A0


----------



## DeathProof (11. November 2012)

Sidi sind wirklich nur für schmale Füße gut. Wenn du viel Sneaker trägst und somit eher einen breiten Fuß bis Plattfuß hast, dann sind ie Northwave perfekt. Ich besitzte ein Paar Raptor SBS, mit der steifen Carbonsohle sind die echt super.


----------



## singlestoph (11. November 2012)

sidis sind vorne an der spitze nicht besonders dick. 2Lagen (kunst)leder.
andere schuhersteller bauen an der schuhspitze Plastikzeux hin damit man sich die Zehen nicht an steinen ....

war bei mir bei den marathons im gebirge (laufpassagen) manchmal etwas unangenehm 

norhwave fand ich super, irgendwann haben die shimanos wohl ihr fussbett/form geändert ab so ca. 2005 hab ich mühe mit shimano.

es kann sein dass ich breite füsse hab

Suplest find ich auch cool die schuhe aus dem ersten jahr  fand ich allerdings bequemer


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2012)

wenn du breite fuesse hast, sind die sidi raus.


----------



## Bergfreak99 (11. November 2012)

Ja, ist wohl besser so, bin sehr häufig auf meinem Rad da sollten die Schuhe schon bequem sein!! 
Ich vermute mal am Ende wird es ein Northwave, weis nur noch nicht welcher...Preis ist bei mir erst einmal nebensache!

*Northwave Rebel R3 S.B.S 
http://www.northwave.com/it/product/_rebel_r3sbs

Northwave Sparta S.B.S 
http://www.northwave.com/it/product/_sparta_sbs


Northwave Striker Carbon 5 
http://www.northwave.com/it/product/_striker_carbon5
*

Auch ein Vorjahresmodell gerne wenn da jemand eins kennt, ich glaube Raptor gab es 2013 noch, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

giro gauge
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a55861/gauge-mtb-schuhe-schwarz.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

super steife sohle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergfreak99 (11. November 2012)

Okay, vielen Dank, der Giro wirkt ebenfalls Toll !! hast du erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht hinsichtlich breite?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

ich habe den schuh und bin ihn jetzt schon einige male gefahren.
platz hat man definitiv mehr als im sidi.

und die zehenkappe ist auch sehr robust.


----------



## DeathProof (11. November 2012)

Der Raptor war früher über dem Rebel angesiedelt, das dürfte jetzt wohl der Striker sein den du verlinkt hast. Die Sohle dürfte eigentlich bei allen Carbon Modellen gleich sein, der Rest macht dann den Unterschied im Gewicht aus.
Ich habe meine Raptor vor 3 Jahren im Ausverkauf bekommen, würde dir empfehlen nach solchen Aktionen auschau zu halten und den Rebel SBS nehmen.


----------



## daniel77 (11. November 2012)

Hab den Giro Code, Top Schuh 
Ist allerdings nur für breite Füsse geeignet, hatte zB vorher Shimano SH225 in wide.


----------



## cone-A (12. November 2012)

Gerade bei einer steifen CC-Sohle ist die Paßform das A und O. Was nicht paßt, läßt sich da nicht einlaufen.

Ich schmachte seit 10 Jahren nach SIDI. Beim 43er stößt aber mein großer Zeh an und der 43,5er ist zu labberig. Northwave in 43 paßt dagegen zuverlässig. Also fahre ich mittlerweile das dritte Paar Northwave.

Also ab zum Anprobieren und nimm den, der am besten paßt. Solange er mindestens 3 Klettverschlüsse hat.


----------



## Bergfreak99 (12. November 2012)

Noch ein letzes mal benötige ich eure Meinung, dann habe ich mich denke ich entgültig entschieden. 
Zur Debatte stehen der Northwave Rebel und der Giro Gauge HV

Also: Hier der Rebel R3 S.B.S
http://northwave.com/en/product/_rebel_r3sbs_white-red-black

Und hier der Giro Gauge HV (=Gauge in breiterer)
http://www.grofa.com/giro-bike/produkte/radschuhe/mtb-herren/gauge-hv/

Danköö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corporation (12. November 2012)

Welche Schuhe sind empfehlenswert bei schmalen Füssen, die zudem auch noch wenig Volumen haben?
Wieder Sidi? 
Ich musste Ratsche,Boa oder Klettverschlüsse bis auf Anschlag schliessen und hab trotzdem zu viel Platz (Scott,Adidas,Shimano,Nike,...); Einlegesohle ist keine Option, möchte nicht mehr Abstand zum Pedal.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2012)

evtl. sind die damenmodelle schmaler.


----------



## DeathProof (13. November 2012)

Ich rate dir zum Northwave, ist aber eher persönlicher Geschmack und Optik  - kenne die Grio Schuhe nicht ist auch noch teurer. Sonst bleibt halt nur anprobieren und testen.


----------



## turo (13. November 2012)

Den SIDI Dominator 5 gibts als "Mega" extra für breite Füsse. Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren (3 Paar) den SIDI Dominator und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Corporation (14. November 2012)

Wo sind SIDI Schuhe gÃ¼nstig zu bekommen?
140â¬ aufwÃ¤rts fÃ¼r einfache Plastiksohle und Ratschenverschluss ist im Vergleich zu anderen ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Corporation (15. November 2012)

Habe Sidi Schuhe anprobiert, Ratschenverschluss lässt sich auch hier bis auf Anschlag schliessen ohne das mein Fuss richtig fest sitzt.
Frauenschuhe sind leider auch nicht schmaler als Männerschuhe.


----------



## turo (15. November 2012)

Auf der Schuhinnenseite kann man den Ratschenträger verschieben bis es passt. Mind. beim Dominator 5 so. Dann sitzt er Bombenfest.

Gruss Turo


----------



## Corporation (15. November 2012)

Hab ich gemacht, auch hier maximal verschoben.
Zusätzlich haben sich die beiden Schuh-Seiten der Klettverschlüsse fast berührt.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. November 2012)

@ turo

der te sucht breite schuhe.
semmel braucht genau das gegenteil.


----------



## wildcoyote (16. November 2012)

Hab auch recht breite Flossen und fahre seit 2 Jahren suplest, top-Schuh aus der Schweiz. Unverwüstlich!!! Die aktuellen supzeroes gibts bei evans cycles grad zum schleuderpreis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (22. November 2012)

So do i!! aber erst seit diesem Jahr 

Die "vorjahresmodelle" gibts bei mainstreet42 in der Schweiz zum Superpreis

Habe sehr breite, aber flache Füsse, der Suplest passt sich seeehr gut dem Fuss an und ist saubequem!! Ist übrigens der einzige "Sportschuh" den ich in Grösse 41 tragen kann, bei allen Turnschuhen und vorherigen Bike-Schuhen musste ich wegen meiner Fussbreite zu Grösse 42-43 ausweichen!


Fezza


----------



## Reichling-Racer (21. Dezember 2012)

Northwave!!!!!!!!


----------

